
Scientists are working on a pill for loneliness - theslurmmustflo
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jan/26/pill-for-loneliness-psychology-science-medicine
======
WheelsAtLarge
At first, I thought this was a joke, but then I read it and I still think it's
a joke. There's all this effort put into fixing the symptoms. How about
putting the effort into fixing the cause?

It seems to me that capitalism is failing us when it comes to cures. I get it.
It's many times more profitable to find a solution for the symptoms but
society should be looking for a fix to the problem.

Now that I think about it's maddening rather than funny.

